# Mamiya



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2015)

OK, going to try this again ... hopefully I will win this time.

Mamiya Six type III - 1942+


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 21, 2015)

You must like a challenge. I thought the Graphic View I'm waiting for needed a little TLC.


----------



## compur (Jan 21, 2015)

I once refurbed a Mamiya SIx that had a rather large hole in the bellows:






On the inside I glued an oversize patch cut from black gaffer tape. On the outside I applied many coats of a product called Plasti-Dip (black) which I first thinned with naphtha. I let each coat dry for about an hour before applying the next until it all looked fairly well blended in. The black Plasti-Dip matches the look of the bellows pretty well. You have to look pretty closely to see the patch.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 21, 2015)

Rick, I prefer items that need to be disassembled ... I like working on the mechanical parts.

Compur, good tip on the bellows.
Luckily the bellows on my Six appear intact ... have you ever taken it apart to work on the insides ?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the result.


----------



## compur (Jan 21, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> Compur, good tip on the bellows.
> Luckily the bellows on my Six appear intact ... have you ever taken it apart to work on the insides ?



Only to clean up the lens and shutter as I recall. This was a couple years ago and I've since sold the camera.

The camera worked well but the uncoated lens was quite prone to flare with backlit scenes.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 23, 2015)

Umm, does anyone happen to have any spare parts for a Mamiya Six ?
Didn't think so ... looks like I am going to have to get inventive.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 23, 2015)

this camera film restoration stuff could be the most interesting thing on this site. Keep us updated and by all means more old camera pics and work...


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks.
I post updates about the restoration on my blog ... though I will add a statement to this thread once I'm done.

Note: I would have more frequent content if I had free donations ... hint, hint.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 1, 2015)

Sadly another camera with missing parts.
It does look a lot better with a clean up.


----------



## limr (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, that looks a lot better! Sorry about the missing parts  That looks like a fun camera.


----------



## compur (Feb 1, 2015)

Folding MF cameras are fun, especially well made ones like the Mamiya. Lots of picture taking prowess in a small package you can carry in a pocket.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, MF folders are handy ... larger format in a small size.
I should be able to make the one spring for the film/focus plate ... the knob on the bottom is going to be an issue as it is needed to release the film spool ... though I could unscrew it and move it to whatever side I need at the time (but it will wear down the thread over time).


----------

